# gentoo als wlan access point

## ogawoga

Hi,

hat jemand schonmal ne wlan karte so konfiguriert das die gentoo kiste als AP fungiert? Ich habe mal iwconfig eth2 mode Master gemacht aber mit einem schleppi finde ich dann kein netz.

Ich hab nur anleitungen für hostap gefunden aber das scheint ja nur mit prims karten zu funktionieren. Ich hab nen usb adapter mit zd1211 chip. Linux treiber gabs auf der cd. Sind auch geladen und es scheint soweit alles zu funktionieren. Nur halt der AP modus nicht.

Gruß Oga

----------

## toskala

soweit ich das weiss, geht das nur mit karten die über einen prism chipsatz verfügen.

----------

## ogawoga

och nö ne ... son schitt... is das echt so?

----------

## toskala

also soweit ich informiert bin halt schon, ich weiss nicht, ob sich das seither geändert hat, musst mal ein wenig rumgooglen.

----------

## ogawoga

jo, das hab ich schon getan und bin nur auf das hostap gestossen und das kann halt nur prism chips

ich frage mich nur warum man bei iwconfig auf Master stellen kann. Achja unter ner Windoose kann ich die karte als AP laufen lassen, geht prima ... das jetzt noch mit nem richtigen betriebssystem und ich wär glücklich  :Wink: 

Naja danke jedenfalls.

Gruß Oga

----------

